# Reblackening a convertible roof



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I have someone coming in next week with a 10 year Audi convertible, I havent seen it yet but the customer says that it has faded a little and that the roof has crease marks, asks if I can reblacken the canvas


From what I have seen products such as Protex World Convertible Soft Top Canvas Restorer, need more than a single application, but get good reviews. Renovo make a product but with mixed reviews.

Customer says that he has proofed the hood regularly and that it is in A1 condition.

Could anyone recommend a suitable product please?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have used the Renovo product on 3 of our own cabriolets over the years and cant see how anyone could give it a poor review, just follow the instructions


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> I have used the Renovo product on 3 of our own cabriolets over the years and cant see how anyone could give it a poor review, just follow the instructions


Thanks Mark, appreciated.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another vote for Renovo, used it on a z4 roof with no issues. 

Just hoover, APC clean, jet wash and dry, lint roller as much as you can before using it. A warm day in the shade worked out well for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Autoglym roof protector mixed with liquid black shoe polish is used widely on z4-forum.com

I’ve done on my Z4 and looks a treat.


----------

